# Infamous Lotion Bars



## Realthingjess (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey!!! I'm fairly new ( I just joined yesterday) and I am faciasnated over lotion bars. I really want to make my own batch and put them in dedorant tubes/tin. 

I need help with everything  :shock: 

Any recipes that are good? Where do you buy beewax from?

Thanks Again for all your help


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 13, 2011)

I love lotion bars.  You can get beeswax, butters, and even some oils from www.tkbtrading.com 

There are other places as well, but I like to order from TKB.

I like to do a 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 hard butters (I usually do a shea and cocoa butter combo) and 1/3 liquid oil/wax (I use fractionated coconut oil and jojoba oil which is really a liquid wax.)   Then I add FO at 2%, but you don't have to use a fragrance.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 13, 2011)

Forgot to add that I usually put some vit. e in them as well.  1 - 2%.


----------



## nattynoo (Jan 13, 2011)

I love this tute....
http://ambersambry.blogspot.com/2009/03 ... orial.html


----------



## ToniD (Jan 13, 2011)

I buy much of my oils from Oils by Nature or Soapers Choice. ObN has smaller units available.  They have wax also.    I can buy wax at my  local bulk food/health food store also,   but it was a solid block.    I will never do that again!   Grating beeswax is a pain.    

There are endless combos for lotion bars.   I did 40% cocoa butter, 20% beeswax 20% shea and made the rest up in softer butters. Aloe or avocado is nice.    

You could try sks bottle and packaging for tubes or tins.

Have fun!


----------



## Realthingjess (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for responding


----------



## Realthingjess (Jan 15, 2011)

I really want to stop using commercials bath and body products and start making them or buying different natural products. I'm really interested in making lotion bars, whipped shea butter/any butters, and making soap. I want to research more about making soap before buying a lot of materials. I'm a visual learner. If I am able to see it, then it will stick in my head. I've been watching youtube videos, blogs, and etc.

I want to start off with lotion bars or either making whipped shea. I've been looking at esty.com and really want to buy some soaps, lotion bars, and etc. I never brought anything from esty.com, so I'm skeptical about purchasing from that website. 

I'm a bath and body junkie    I like to try different things especially if it's all natural.


----------



## carebear (Jan 15, 2011)

etsy is great, and most things there are high quality, in my experience.
many here have etsy sites.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 15, 2011)

You can also find them at ArtFire. I have some natural lotion bars there.


----------



## Realthingjess (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank You for the other website  I've been stalking esty.com lately!! I'm thinking about making a purchase.


----------



## ncfox527 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Etsy*

HI!  I LOVE Etsy too! I've purchased things off of the site and had only good experiences.  I also have a shop on Etsy (Seller Name: ncfox527) and have gotten to know some of the other "shop owners" over the last few months.  From what I can tell, it's a great place to buy and/or sell.  The quality of products is very good, too.


----------



## ncfox527 (Jan 18, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You can also find them at ArtFire. I have some natural lotion bars there.



I didn't know about this site...I'll have to check them out too! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 3, 2011)

I made these last night and have a few questions (if it is ok) 

This was my first venture outside of CP Soaping..   

I really like the lotion bars but I think they could be a little better. They are kinda greasy... Not really but just a little

I followed NancyRogers suggestion (thanks by the way for sharing :wink: )

1/3 Bee wax
1/6 Shea
1/6 Cocoa Butter
1/3 Jojoba
a little bit of Fo and a little starch.

Any suggestions on what to alter to make the oils easier to absorb?

Thanks


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Suggestion for Lotion Bars*

I love working with shea butter in my body butters & lotions, but don't think I've ever used it in lotion bars since it's a little softer.  If you're looking for a harder bar, maybe you could eliminate the shea and just use all cocoa butter....or a combo of cocoa and mango butters (This is the combination I use for my lotion bars).  I also use a little more cornstarch than what most recipes call for because it takes some of the greasiness out.

Just my humble opinion, but this is what works for me and my bars usually turn out really nice!   

~Tonya~


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to try that. This was my first attemt.

What are the most skin nourishing butters\oils? I am trying to come up with something for friends of mine that are going through chemo \ radiation. I have a soap that they are liking. I am just looking for something else made with <3 for them ;-)

Can you use these lotion bars als lip balms? I have been using my tests and I like it


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2011)

first if this is for someone going through chemo, please avoid ANY fragrrance.  it's a problem for people that they develop an aversion to scents during that period (maybe due to an association with feeling so bad), and also skin can be very sensitive.

you can replace some of the jojoba oil with fractionated coconut oil or isopropyl myristate.  they absorb well and are non-greasy.

and I agree - replace the shea with mango if you can - shea is nice and healing, but very sticky to me.

not sure what oils are more healing... swift's blog might help you on that:
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/
(scroll way down - there are links on the lower right to different topics)

(and yes, lip balms and lotion bars are essentially the same, though most fragrance oils for skin care are not for lip use).


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good advice carebear!

As for lip balms, here is a suggestion for anyone who likes a cross between a balm & a gloss (like ME!   )....I use mostly castor oil for the liquid oil portion in my balms since it helps give a super soft & glossy feel.    

~Tonya~


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks carebear. When researching on the soap I made for them I also read that they can be very sensitive to smells. I left all FO & EO out... 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

